# Lavs in stall door clear floor space



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2011)

This will sound like a stupid question.  New mercantile, multi-user toilet rooms, 2006 IBC/2003 ANSI, can a lav encroach on the room side clear floor space of the accessible toilet stall door?  Door swings into the stall with plenty of room inside the stall.  I have never seen this before.  The closest lav is about 24 inches away from the stall door on the hinge side wall.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2011)

Jake

I am not quite sure what you are asking

ANSI 117.1

603.2.3 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the clear floor space or clearance required for any fixture. Doors shall be permitted to swing into the required turning space.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm at work so I can't upload a picture.  It's not the door swing it's the location of the lavs.  I'll scan something and upload from home.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 27, 2011)

In my opinion no, the lavatory may not encroach into the clear floor space for a door.  I do not know of any exception for partition doors either.  I am assuming the encroaching lavatory is not the required accessible lav?  Otherwise, you would be in non-compliance for the lavatory clear floor space too, as mark indicated.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2011)

As Papio said, No

The side open area is to tranfer, no, a sink maynot be in the side clear space


----------



## brudgers (Sep 27, 2011)

It's called "clear FLOOR space."

  On the other hand, if the lav encroaches into the door space it would seem likely that the door would swing into the fixture space.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 1083

	

		
			
		

		
	
Does this help?

View attachment 482


View attachment 482


/monthly_2011_09/20110927.jpg.40701b2f69165621c8cf1acf62922043.jpg


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 27, 2011)

TJ, you would measure horizontally 48" from the stall?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2011)

you should have 48" clear for  front approach (b)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Agree with mark, the lav would be in the 48" space infront of the stall and would not be compliant. A117 Table 4041.2.4.1 (b)

pc1


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 27, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> View attachment 1083
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lavatory on the right is encroaching upon the required clear floor space for the partition door serving the accessible water closet.

edit:  ...in other words, what they said.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and the confirmation!


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 28, 2011)

TJacobs,

Would you please post a "follow up" to this to let us know what

"they" did to fix this non-compliant situation, ...maybe even a

"follow up" drawing?   Thanks!

.


----------

